# Do you bring home leftovers?



## applecruncher (May 10, 2018)

Today I went out for lunch with a friend at a rather trendy neighborhood restaurant.  I ordered my favorite - a Reuben sandwich and onion rings.  We talked/caught up on things, and even though I was hungry I couldn't finish.  So I asked to have the other sandwich half and remaining onion rings wrapped to take home.

I'll have a good snack late tonight.  :yes:

If you don't finish your meal, do you take the rest home?


----------



## Marie5656 (May 10, 2018)

*Definately.  I find I am rarely able to finish what I order. The portions are usually so generous.*


----------



## jujube (May 10, 2018)

What are these leftovers that you speak of????

OK, yes, I definitely bring home leftovers.  Restaurants give you so much food these days, I can usually get two meals out of one.  

Of course, you have to be careful.  No eating half your shrimp scampi and then leaving the leftovers in a car in August for two hours while you go to a movie at the mall....lol.   A nice waiter once packed up an uneaten lobster for me in ice, nicely wrapped and all.  I put it in the trunk and forgot about it for three days.  Pee-yew!!!!


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2018)

You bet. I’m not too proud to ask for a doggie bag and like Maria states, I’m rarely able to finish the portions served.


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2018)

jujube said:


> Of course, you have to be careful.  No eating half your shrimp scampi and then leaving the leftovers in a car in August for two hours while you go to a movie at the mall....lol.   A nice waiter once packed up an uneaten lobster for me in ice, nicely wrapped and all.  I put it in the trunk and forgot about it for three days.  Pee-yew!!!!



:yuk: :xbone:


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 10, 2018)

Yes!

I've also been known to order a cut of pie to go for a late night snack!!!

The leftovers I really miss are the ones my mother used to pack for us all after a big holiday dinner the Thanksgiving care package was the best.


----------



## Falcon (May 10, 2018)

Always !


----------



## connect1 (May 11, 2018)

Yes indeed, most times it tastes better the next time I eat it too.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 11, 2018)

*​Actually, I will be going to lunch tomorrow with my husband and some friends. I will let you know what I bring home. LOL*


----------



## hearlady (May 11, 2018)

Definitely and I wish I would do it more instead of eating the whole portion.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 11, 2018)

All the time, well, unless we share a meal, then there is none to bring home. 

I remember once, a nice lady where I worked at brought me a plate of leftovers from her families Thanksgiving dinner. I was at work and it was a Monday. Since I was single, with no girlfriend or family, I didn't celebrate Thanksgiving, so having some Thanksgiving dinner food to eat sounded great. I ate it for lunch. Problem was, this was food from Thanksgiving on a Thursday and I was eating it on Monday at noon. I got sick that Monday night and I know, without a doubt, it was the plate of Thanksgiving food the lady gave me. She told me later, "I'm sorry, I completely forgot just how long that food had been sitting in the frig." I said, "I was so happy to have some Thanksgiving food, I didn't think about the time thing either."


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2018)

I LOVE leftovers!


----------



## JaniceM (May 19, 2018)

Oh absolutely.  I can't stand wasting food.  Also, though, many foods taste better when they're leftover and reheated.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 19, 2018)

Yes, I do bring home leftovers.   Sadly I often forget about them (and have even left them boxed up on the table at the restaurant.  )


----------



## Camper6 (May 19, 2018)

I hate wasting food so I only try to prepare enough for one meal.  I save leftovers but end up throwing them out.

Of course a restaurant meal is different.  I'll take it home.  I'm not proud.

Spare ribs?  Next day you can't beat them.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 19, 2018)

Of course I take it home.  I don't get out like times gone by though.


----------



## Lethe200 (May 20, 2018)

Yes, we do unless time/temperature/distance indicates that we shouldn't, for health safety reasons.

We like the move to small plates and even the prix fixe menus - less food = less waste.


----------



## helenbacque (May 20, 2018)

Absolutely.


----------



## teacherterry (May 20, 2018)

We always do unless we split. I have a 3 day rule for food counting the day I make it.


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2018)

Yes, I bring extra home. But never would I share a meal! Maybe an appetizer, or trade a taste, but get your own plate of food. I'll eat my leftovers later.


----------

